
Did Unity just prohibit all cloud-hosted multiplayer games? - phaser
https://twitter.com/timsweeneyepic/status/1083407460252217346
======
ohiovr
I’m not sure I understand what is going on. It appears that major companies
were taking pieces of the unity editor and incorporating them into their own
server logic. Most commercial software licenses say you cannot disassemble or
arbitrarily reincorporate parts of the software as you see fit. But is that
what was happening here?

